
Open source may be the future, but few are writing it - CrankyBear
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/open-source-may-be-the-future-but-very-few-are-writing-it/
======
simonblack
_80.2% of developers surveyed said that they code as a hobby._

As do I. My projects are generally one-off emulators of various 1970s-1980s
'home computers' and of interest only to myself and, very likely, no more than
one or two other people in the world. I venture to say that most of us
'hobbyists' are also working on singular niche projects.

